# 6 for 6 tips last night



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Last night, another slow night, I did 6 rides, 3 on Uber & 3 on Lyft. Received tips on all 6 trips. Pretty sure that is the first time I got tipped on 100% of my rides. Tips totaled $24 not to bad.

3 of my PAX were here from New York, 2 of my PAX were here from New Jersey, and one was from Pennsylvania. All were families on vacation.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

You should play the lottery this week.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I did 6 trips last night, and same 6 out of 6 - zero tip! What are the chances!? LOL


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

Even stranger than that, how did you get all 6 rides that were families on vacation? XL Airport Pickup?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

17 trips yesterday. 8 tips. Best tip day in quite a while. 

Today so far 4 trips, 3 tips. 

Yesterday I picked up the lead singer and another member of a pretty big rock group in the early 2000’s that were in town doing a radio interview. Took them from their tour busses to the Station. 

I’m an old dude so I’d never heard of them (Trapt). Every person I’ve had in the car from that era I’ve told the story to, and 100% tips from them. 

I’m wondering how long I can cash in on that!

Sure wish I’d gotten autographs or at least a selfie with them, coulda made more bank with that. Oh well.


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

Alabama Lou said:


> Even stranger than that, how did you get all 6 rides that were families on vacation? XL Airport Pickup?


He's in the keys, and I don't think Key West. I've only ever been there once, but its full of family vacationers.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Alabama Lou said:


> Even stranger than that, how did you get all 6 rides that were families on vacation? XL Airport Pickup?


That is the nature of the beast around here, tourist area, yes I get some locals to and from bars and some workers to and from work but the majority of my rides are tourists. I have picked up people from almost every state and from more countries than I can remember. It is one thing I like about driving around here, meeting people from all over the world.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> I did 6 trips last night, and same 6 out of 6 - zero tip! What are the chances!? LOL


28 trips yesterday w 3 tips....


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Nice. I was very happy with 5 out of 6 a couple weeks ago. This job would be so much better if the drivers were tipped like restaurant servers are tipped.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Illini said:


> Nice. I was very happy with 5 out of 6 a couple weeks ago. This job would be so much better if the drivers were tipped like restaurant servers are tipped.


Exactly. I think that, because the customer is face to face with the server, hairstylist, or doorman, they feel an obligation to tip. They get a sense of urgency or embarrassment if they don't tip. Plus they don't want to come back and face the person they didn't tip on prior visits. Puts us at a distinct disadvantage.

I've tried tip signs before with modest increases in actual dollars, but many dings on my ratings. Been toying with an Idea about a new sign and trying to get the wording right. I'll throw this out there:

"Unlike Waiter or Hair Stylists, Rideshare Drivers do not get to personally thank our riders when they tip in the app. Please accept this as my Thank You in advance of your in app tip"


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have a combo sign in my car covering a few things, it simply says "Tips are always appreciated!"


----------

